# HI :)



## LuvMyHubs23

Hello!

Well I've been married for a year and 2 months now.. and have been NTNP for 5 months and I got a little worried so i started using opks, charting my BBT, checking my cervix and all that wonderful stuff!  Which brought me to this website and it's just nice to know that I'm not alone and that there are millions of other women going through the same thing I am :)


----------



## Haylee.

Hello and welcome :wave: xx


----------



## v2007

:wave:

V xxx


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## hopeforbfp

Hi, I'm in almost the exact same situation. I've been married 1 year 3 months and have been trying for about 5 months as well. I started off with OPK's but decided it was too stressful for my husband so now I don't use it.


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## Coleey

Welcome! :D x


----------



## monkeypooh

Hello!


----------



## Quackquack99

Welcome hun :)


----------



## StarrySkies

Welcome :flower:
x


----------



## x__amour

Welcome to BnB! :xmas3:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

:xmas3: Hello & Welcome :xmas16:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

welcome:flower:


----------

